# Some new kit news from Wonderfest



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Surprises from Round 2:
1/350 USS Grissom
1/48 Space:1999 Hawk
1/72 Mandalorian Razor Crest (no test shot, just an announcement)


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm in for the Hawk and Grissom. I wish they had gone for an OT subject for their 1st kit, as I'm not interested in Disney wars.


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

Live Stream starting momentarily 3:10 EDT or so...:


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

It was nice to hear from Jamie that they are actively pursuing the _Reliant_ in 1/350 scale if they can secure access to the studio miniature and/or accurate dimensions from possible leads provided by Rick Sternbach and Daren Dochterman at the show. It would be great to see that materialize next year for the 40th anniversary of the film. I also look forward to the 2022 release of the _Galileo_ shuttlecraft interior kit, although I have already designed and 3D printed out my own chairs, console, and wall-mounted computers for building my own interiors.

I'm looking forward to the 1/350 Grissom. I have the 1/537 Sci-Fi vacuform model from decades back to go with the AMT 1701 refit and _Reliant_. This one looks great and will be a welcome addition to the 1/350 line.

The 1/48 Space 1999 Hawk looks fantastic. I couldn't tell if it has the laser emitter that was absent from the 1/72 kit, but that is easy enough to make in that scale, so I can do it again 50% bigger if I need to. That now only leaves the Ultra Probe, Swift, and Meta Probe in whatever scale they end up releasing them in.

I sure hope that most people in attendance voted for the 1/24 "studio scale" fighters for upcoming_ Star Wars_ kits. It would be fun to see those in styrene, shelf space be damned!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Saw the video and the only sci-fi item Jamie did not mention was the 1/48 Eagle with the booster pack sitting on the table.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

irishtrek said:


> Saw the video and the only sci-fi item Jamie did not mention was the 1/48 Eagle with the booster pack sitting on the table.


That one is currently in production, perhaps it was there to show that production would be continuing?


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

Any new sci-fi kits in styrene from anyone other than Round 2 announced?


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

I haven't been able to find any other info, and I have been looking. No sign that Pegasus Hobbies/Mobieus were there.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Pegasus wasn't there - Atlantis was


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Yeah, just when I swore I'd never buy another model kit, now I'm going to have to compulsively purchase the Hawk and the Grissom.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Me too, Brother, me too...


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Jamie Hood posted a video on youtube this morning talking more about what R2 will be releasing this year. It runs for 109 minutes.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Is there anything you can summarize for us? I can't sit in my computer chair staring at 1 video that long.


----------



## Ross Bailey (Sep 24, 2019)

John P said:


> Is there anything you can summarize for us? I can't sit in my computer chair staring at 1 video that long.


John P, here's a picture of some of the new parts for the old MPC Millenium Falcon. Jamie mentioned that the detail for the clear exhaust pieces will be molded on the inside. He also showed the Grissom and Hawk prototypes, and made sure to show off the detail on the underside of the Grissom and the greeblie detail on the inner sides of the pylons. He also mentioned that the Wacky Racer kits were the surprise hit of the show.


----------



## Ross Bailey (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Ross Bailey (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Ross Bailey (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Sorry JohnP, like you I cannot sit through such a long video.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

If you break up your viewing time into smaller chunks it still takes the same time but a few days of 5 to 10 or 15 minutes at a time is more managable for the longer videos.

I may just watch one segment or model review and come back for the next one later.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

I never had a Hawk model, so I may get this to finally get it. 

I'm definitely getting the Grissom. That's a must buy for me. 👾


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

You know if you can mouse over the progress bars track, you can see what is on that spot, right? It is queued up for you below.


----------



## Pygar (Feb 26, 2000)

I saw no coverage of the Galileo interior... sigh...


----------



## MGagen (Dec 18, 2001)

I noticed that Round 2 has re-issued the smaller scaled C-57D as a "Flying Saucer from Another Planet."

Jaime says it was to avoid paying unnecessary licensing fees. I'm happy to see it. I missed getting the first issue.

I do wonder if they could have gotten away with calling it "Saucer from a Forbidding Planetoid"...


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Or "Not from another Planet Flying Saucer " 🙃


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

Pygar said:


> I saw no coverage of the Galileo interior... sigh...


Round 2 did a livestream from Wonderfest and Jamie indicated that the interior kit would come out in 2022. It will be available as a stand alone kit for those who have already bought the Shuttle and as an all in one kit that will include shuttle with interior.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

krlee said:


> Round 2 did a livestream from Wonderfest and Jamie indicated that the interior kit would come out in 2022. It will be available as a stand alone kit for those who have already bought the Shuttle and as an all in one kit that will include shuttle with interior.


Any mention of figures?


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

I'm in for the Space 1999 Commlock and Stun Gun....... I got my water gun Stun Gun stolen back when I was in Grade 4 in 1976...... I had it for 2-3 days..... Then I had the fantastic idea to bring it at school to show it to my friends.... then I had the other super bright idea to leave it in my desk.... the next morning, it was gone....... I was so sad...... still am, 45 years later.... hehehe.... So I won't let that chance pass to get a much nicer one.....


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I was afraid the Mark IX Hawk in 1/48 scale would never be produced when it was done in 1/72 scale.If they don't include an interior per say, they could at least include two astronauts sitting on two Eagle seats.I will possibly buy three of them to reproduce the Hawks attacking moon base Alpha.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Does anyone know how long the Grissom is? Is it supposed to represent a 120m long ship or a 150m long ship? (c.13.5 inches vs. 16.9 inches)?


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

StarshipClass said:


> Does anyone know how long the Grissom is? Is it supposed to represent a 120m long ship or a 150m long ship? (c.13.5 inches vs. 16.9 inches)?


Here's a link from his Livestream. Grissom is part of the information that you requested...




P. S. Some of the audio is missing from his live broadcast. 
-Jim G.G.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

JGG1701 said:


> Here's a link from his Livestream. Grissom is part of the information that you requested...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! That had the info. It's 13.5" so they're going with the smallest possible ship albeit the length given in production notes of STIII. IMHO, that's too small of a ship. At least 150m would do the trick though 200-220m is probably better.

They did the same thing with the K'tinga class making the ship match the ridiculous scale as represented in some production drawings and making it a smaller ship than the canon length of the D7. Anything to shrink the product size, I suppose. The R2 1/350th K'tinga is closer to 1/537th in scale than it is to 1/350th if you take it to be a ship at least as big as the D7 which, from the proportions, would have to be the case.

Don't get me wrong: I appreciate the attention to detail, etc. and great quality of their kits. I just don't think the K'tinga and the upcoming Grissom are 1/350th--at least not in my head canon.

Re: Klingon scale:
As much as I appreciate Andrew Probert's incredible talent and hold him in very high esteem, I can't accept these drawings as being accurate:




















Memory Alpha quotes the DS9 Tech Manual:

The following information of specifications and defenses comes exclusively from the _Star Trek: Deep Space Nine Technical Manual_:

*Dimensions:* Length, 349.54 meters; beam, 251.76 meters; height, 98.41 meters


----------

